# who gets the band?



## otter (Sep 5, 2006)

Hello everyone,

If I understand this right, if you hunt with a guide and you shoot a goose or duck with a band he gets to keep it. I aslo understand if your the person that finds the field, gets perrmission, and if any of your hunting buddies shoots a bird with a band he has to give up the band to you?

I must be old school. If you shoot one with a band you keep it.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Who ever shoots the bird gets the band in my book. Does create a problem when four guys run to the same bird. But that's something you deal with


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

we'll give the band to the shooter, unless we double on it, then it goes to whoever put more into the hunt, scouting, obtaining permission, etc. usually works pretty good. but then again I hunt with 3 brothers and old H.S. buds.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i fear the day that we down a banded bird. id love for it to be the guy doing the work and draging the gear out there gets it, but its not gonna be that simple. im the one that brings 2 grand worth of equipment into the field, and does virtually all the calling. but its gonna be a warzone if we ever get one.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

ya, id say it goes to the guy who shot it..........as long as you know who shot it. 870 will be the first guy saying "I GOT IT" "I SHOT THAT WAY, I GOT HIM" haha, but no, probably a true story if it ever happened.

We've only got 1 I think in the field, and it was a group of about 10 and we only needed 1 more goose to limit out, so the 1 guy who got to shoot, picked him out and got the band. lucky buzzard.

If you drop a banded bird in a group, I guess I'd probably give it to the guy who hasn't shot a banded bird.........myself :lol: but I don't think I"d get in a fight for it, I don't think

Tator


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

If we dont know who shot it we flip for it...fair in my book


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

whenever we hunt its whoever shoots the bird

me and my bro were hunting one time and a loner came in, he was sleeping and woke up to my gunshots. he shot the bird and got the band

im probelly the worste shot on this website :sniper:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

If you shoot it you should get it but it does not always happen like that.


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

when you hunt by your self then there is no fight over it.

but always nicer to have people to help pick decoys. just wish i could find someone that will throw in some gas money/ or not make me do all the scouting and bring all the decoys.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Well your obviously hunting with the wrong group. Our group has 6 dozen full bodies which we all bought, usually take turns with driving, and usually have 3 guys scouting......................so it's all good. I usually dip out on the scouting part myself, which I feel a little bad about, but bowhunting is my life. 

sorry


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you shoot a band and the guide expects to get it.......I'd hunt with another guide.

Whoever shoots it gets it otherwise we draw straws or paper rock scissors. Damn Deltaboy beats me every time!!!! 8)


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Anytime a band gets found in the mess straws get drawn. I dont care if there is 1 guy jumping up and down crying...straws are still getting drawn. In the heat of the battle, its the only way to make things fair. If I just up and took every band that was shot in my blind over the years, I would look like Zink by now, but I would also have no friends and woulda ended up in the hospital probably several times. :lol:

Did hunt a field with a old buddy years ago and a banded bird was taken when he was running down a cripple. "My field my band"...He has hunted alone since. :roll:

BTW...I do guide ((not in ND)) and I have happily handed several banded birds over to clients. :beer:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Who gets the band? No offense, but who cares?

Band collection is well & truly lost on me...


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I agree terminator, but I guess but maybe you fella's just aren't shooting enough birds. lol j/k :beer:


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

> If you drop a banded bird in a group, I guess I'd probably give it to the guy who hasn't shot a banded bird


Whoever shot the bird should get the band, as long as there's no doubt about it. But......

Usually the younger, more inexperienced guys are the ones we send to run out and pick up birds and if one of them finds a band, I'd let him have it. I'd get far more enjoyment out of seeing him with his treasure than if I kept it for myself.


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

NDTerminator said:


> Who gets the band? No offense, but who cares?
> 
> Band collection is well & truly lost on me...


I'll agree with you on this one, sorry PC. But I bet it would be different if you shoot that bird who has the band worth $$$$$.


----------



## Barry (Mar 11, 2006)

who ever shot the bird should get it.

We got one the other day but had no idea who killed the band because of the raining of geese. We scratched an X on a empty shell and drew for it. Between 3 of us, the one who won said he wasn't interested in the band before the draw but fair is fair.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Send all bands to me. :beer: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Don't apologize to me. I just like the info that comes with them. Like I think its interesting two are killed with in the same week within 2 miles of each other and they are banded in two seperate states. That kind of thing makes me go hummmm. I will admit I do get fired up when I see Bella binging a bird back and the leg is shining. Just like if I shot a green head and it had blue feet. I like surprises I guess.

I don't think bands are a measure of how great a hunter you are. A guy could kill thousands of birds in a life time and never kill a band. Or a guy could shoot a 100 in his life and 90 of them could be banded. Its all location for the most part.


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

In our group we avoid the whole thing buy the dog that brings in the band ,gets the band dogs dont dispute at all . And when they get the band on there collar boy are they proud . We tell any new guys this and no problems yet .
:beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> If you shoot it you should get it but it does not always happen like that.


What happens if you drive up to one dead on the side of the road?
:beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

How our group does it is if you shoot the bird it is yours. But if there is a dispute about who shot it. It is the dog that brings it back. If the person who is disputing does not have a dog....He is SOL. But we have only had it come down to the dog twice......my dog is the fastest so I got the bands! But I was on the other end of the spread and did not even shoot. So we decided it by rock, paper, sicissors. Both times!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> If you shoot a band and the guide expects to get it.......I'd hunt with another guide.
> 
> Whoever shoots it gets it otherwise we draw straws or paper rock scissors. Damn Deltaboy beats me every time!!!!


A little advice...NEVER PLAY R-P-S with Hustad. You will never win. In 20 years of knowing Chris and about 1,000 games, I am sitting at 0-1,000. Draw straws people!!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

All I know is I shot one today and I get to keep it!!!!!!!!

Full story with pictures at 2pm.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

GB congrats. I think finding out the information about the band is the most interesting. I could not even tell you where my band is, I did put my sons band on his call lanyard.

Keep sending me the bands!!! :beer:


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

The way we play is the person who shoots the bird gets the band. If there is any dispute then we pick dates on pennies and draw for them. Sounds like a good plan but, unfortunatly, we have never had to use it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Maverick said:


> A little advice...NEVER PLAY R-P-S with Hustad. You will never win. In 20 years of knowing Chris and about 1,000 games, I am sitting at 0-1,000. Draw straws people!!


You need to pick deltaboy's brain then cuz I can't for the life of me beat him!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

irish said:


> In our group we avoid the whole thing buy the dog that brings in the band ,gets the band dogs dont dispute at all . And when they get the band on there collar boy are they proud . We tell any new guys this and no problems yet .
> :beer:


That's cool.


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

So I've got to know, has anyone else ever heard of a guide claiming he gets the band??? I'm thinking new guide, and skip the tip, because he's going to take you on a snipe hunt next.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I didn't mean to sound so harsh guys, it's just one of those things that actually makes me scratch my head.

I guess keeping them makes some sense (the few I have are in a drawer), but arguing over who gets them sure doesn't.

Another thing that I don't get is festooning one's call lanyard with bands.
I swear, some guys look like a third world dictator wearing his medals!  I figure it can't be comfortable, and I personally avoid shiny metal on my waterfowling gear.

Kinda reminds me of when I was a kid back in the 60's, some guys bought themselves a patch for every buck they killed and sewed it to their jacket, so everyone could "see" how good they were...


----------



## otter (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't think you were harsh NDT. PC said it right, it's not a measure of how good of a hunter you are but some of the guys in my area have turned it in to that and that to bad.

For a few the band has become more important than the hunt.

I even heard them talking about letting them land so they could glass them to see if any of them were banded... i walked away shakeing my head in disbelief. ... jewelry hunters


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

I'll tell you what we did. Opening of earl goose this year I shot my first banded goose. I have been hunting geese for over 24 years. My friends son who is 9 yr old was with. After we took pics he asked me if he coudl have it. I gave him the band and took down the info and phone number. He was going to take it to show and tell at school. Which I'm sure he enjoyed.

Hopefully it doesn't take nother 24 years to get one!!!


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Great idea my hats off to you , wish more were that way get the kid into hunting keep him out of trouble

:beer:


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

Two friends of mine got a band each on two different fields that I pulled this weekend. I'm excited to see where our birds are coming from.

The only difference between shooting a band and not shooting one is being one bird to the right or left. Doesn't mean you are a better hunter if you have three.

I have yet to get one. I know people with more bands that have shot far fewer geese.

I'll think it is cool when I shoot one but hunting isn't about numbers. Either numbers of bands or geese.


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

have any of you guys ever shot a double leg banded bird? just curious b/c my dad knows someone that got one this last weekend


----------



## otter (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes, I've seen two double banded mallards.Both had $100 reward bands plus the regular band. I also saw a double banded hen mallard with two bands on the same leg. The biologist from Agassiz Wildlife Refuge said it was one in a million. Agassiz refuge has a day were the public can help band ducks every year a few banded birds are caught. But I've never been lucky enough to see one when I've been in the field.


----------

